

Is Consumerism Killing Our Creativity?   - olliesaunders
http://the99percent.com/articles/6775/is-consumerism-killing-our-creativity

======
RyanMcGreal
By the way, if you have children I highly recommend reading Bronson and
Merryman's book _NurtureShock_ to get a good overview of the current research
into cognitive development.

